# Is this wishful thinking? Help - Cabergoline!



## gymfiend

Hey Ladies,
Happy New Year to all :) Here's to lots and lots of :bfp: for 2009!
I have a Q [think I am going mad] - I have been on cabergoline for 2 wks as I had increased prolactin/reduced estradiol. We've not used protection for months & I've not had a period since finishing my pill in April. I've tested so many times and always :bfn:.
This last week I have felt off - really really bloated and gone off food, all I have eaten in days is Vienetta, everything else is quite tasteless - very unlike me, I love food :rofl:
The last couple of days my boobs have hurt - really sore around the nipple and feel big at the sides, had to take my bra off. Then today in the shower I noticed very thick prominent veins in both, but particularly in the left one. The vein leads directly to the nipple.
Could I be pregnant or is this a cruel side effect of the medication?
I know I should just test...but I can't cope with the heart break of another :bfn: :hissy:


----------



## HAYS

Aww hun hey and happy new year, im not really too clued up on the medication,so it could possibly be a side effect, then again could be because you are pregnant, you just dont no! Easier said than done, but do a test and put your mind at rest
xx


----------



## gymfiend

I really should shouldn't I...arrrrrrgh so stressful, I so so want this to be a great start to the New Year but I think I am so sure deep down it will only be bad news that I can't cope?! Crazy isn't it...I'd rather not know and kid myself for a bit longer :( Boo hoo!


----------



## HAYS

I no how u feel hun, dont beat yourself up about it, test when u feel ready too, and fingers crossed ey!
xx


----------



## chocci

gymfiend said:


> I really should shouldn't I...arrrrrrgh so stressful, I so so want this to be a great start to the New Year but I think I am so sure deep down it will only be bad news that I can't cope?! Crazy isn't it...I'd rather not know and kid myself for a bit longer :( Boo hoo!

I did the same the other day. Day before new years eve. Said if i dont get AF by tomorrow morning i will do a test (never got that far before and it was the longest cycle i had had for about a year!!) I was 50% certain i was preggers but seems i just imagined it as i got AF 3 hrs after deciding to test next morning. I was really upset but as i thought it would be a fantastic new years present!! But hey wasnt ment to be. If yours is not positive try not to be fed up i know how upsetting it can be when you have it in your head. No matter what its easy to convine your self you are pregnant and therefore even harder to take it if ya arent :( I just think to myself it will happen when it happens, i just hope i dont need too much treatment to get there :(

Baby dust to you :) :hugs:


----------



## gymfiend

Negative :(
Well...not suprised really, clearly was setting myself up for a fall, xx


----------



## chocci

gymfiend said:


> Negative :(
> Well...not suprised really, clearly was setting myself up for a fall, xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

gotta keep on trying...........


----------



## Trying4ever

How long have you been on cabergoline? I would go to my GP and get it checked out...since you got a BFN it efinitely seems like a side effect....you dont know what it could be doing to you...especially having veiny boobs for no reason...is that supposed to happen?


----------



## gymfiend

Just 2 weeks now...boobs are still looking much the same today...I feel like such a div getting excited :( Think I may have to return to docs...google isn't throwing anything up to suggest that the veiny boobs are a common side effect!


----------



## hypnorm

Hi i know you just pmed me, but have you been diagnosed with prolactinoma? 
What were your prolactin levels?


----------



## someday

ive been on cabergoline for a few months now. my prolactin level i july was over 800 now its in the 60s. ive not really had any sideeffects at all but then i also have been on clomid so perhaps i have noticed them too much. tbh i think its too soon to have got pg due to cabergoline working. how many do you take in a week?


----------



## hypnorm

I was on bromocriptine, not cabergoline after i was diagnosed with the prolactinoma.
my levels started at about 15000+ but they went down to 250.

I was told bromocriptine was better if you were still TTC, as Cabergoline hasnt been thoroughtly tested in the early stages of pregnancy.

https://www.pituitary.org.uk/

This forum and website has been very useful.


----------



## gymfiend

I take 2 x 1mg per week [apparently quite a high dosage?] & was told that it should work very quickly thus should ovulate & get a period within a month, think I have been on them for about 18 days so guess it's possible that I'm like 10/11 dpo? 

I was diagnosed with prolactinoma about 3 weeks ago now, they didn't tell me my levels? Though I presume quite high because the dosage is supposed to be quite high at 2mg a week starting dose?

Getting some v weird sensations in my mouth today, tingly lips and it feels like my tongue is too far for my mouth? Eurgh, going to book a Dr's app & ask about bromocriptine!

p.s. thanks for the link - just going to have a look now :)


----------



## hypnorm

only problem with bromo is that it is a daily dosage, rather than a weekly one.


----------



## gymfiend

Did you have much by way of side effects with it?

Cabergoline is making me a total witch - have got this odd tongue problem, pain in my stomach, the most awful heartburn, bloating, sore boobs...the list goes on - not conducive to doing much bding!!


----------



## hypnorm

I have never been so scared of taking a tablet in my life after reading the side effects. 
they started me straight off instead of weaning me on, i felt a bit sick after my first few tables, and had a couple of dizzy spells. Appart from that i was pretty lucky. but i was only on it for 3 months and then i was pregnancy so they told me to stop taking it.

I may not need meds again, just have to see how things are after baby and breast feeding.


----------



## becs

Hi everyone,

I was diagnosed with a prolactinoma last March and started on Bromocriptine. My levels dropped from 1900 to 250 in 4 weeks, my nest blood tests I had 3 months later levels had gone up to 350 but still in the normal range. My last blood test I had before Christmas has come back as up to 800. I had another MRI in december and the tumour has shrunk by 1mm so it's not because it's getting bigger. I'm worried about the levels going up and that the bromocriptine may not be working now, my endo has doubled my dose and asked for another blood test in 6 weeks. Has anyone else experienced this? I was 36 this week and really worried about not being able to have a baby with the way things are going.

Becs


----------



## hypnorm

i was only on it for 3 months then got pregnant after almost 3 yrs of trying, i havent been on it and my last bloods were about 250, once i have had the baby and stopped breastfeeding, if my periods are erratic i have to go for a review and a blood test. 
hope things work out for you.


----------

